# Help finding a puppy



## Victoria1985 (Jan 12, 2021)

Hi all,

I used to work with GSDs at a rescue and training center in the UK. I was so involved that I never ended up owning one - I just lived on site and had the best time. However I always said that one day when the time is right I will have my very own and it’s been a dream I’ve held tight for years.
Well at 35 I’m finally in a place where I can do this. I’m home all day every day and live on 8 acres in Arizona. Of course having held this dream tight I’ve become very clear on what I want and don’t want to compromise after all this time.
So please help me 
Firstly I should say that health and a stable personality are the priority. But outside of that I don’t desire an extensive pedigree for breeding purposes. This will be a pet dog and he will be neutered when old enough. I am passionate about training but again it’s a balance as he will be a pet not used for security, or any kind of job, other than being my companion and adventure buddy. 
Aesthetically I love the extra large or giant GSDs. I know you have to be careful going bigger but I’ve seen lots of healthy, happy dogs at around 100lb too. 
I like the sable and also the Black and Tan. Short coat is an absolute must. And I will not buy a sloping back. Working style, straight back shape is definite. I’m not sure how to upload pics but I have screenshots of what I’m looking for if that would help.
I will not buy a puppy without seeing at least pictures or videos of the mom and dad, although in person meeting preferred. I would prefer a smaller breeder that’s been recommended rather than a large scale breeder with several litters on the go at one time. I’d also prefer to not have the dog shipped - closer to home seems more sensible both for the puppy and for me.
Lastly, I’m not looking to spend thousands and thousands. 
Ideally I’d like to find one this month so that we can take full advantage of the cooler temperatures. It seems like everyone has a waitlist and I’ve got no chance of the pick of the litter anywhere.
All that being said, please be kind. I’ve had a month of driving all over to rescues and missing out several times. This is a huge deal to me. This puppy will be a dream come true. It’s emotional and stressful trying to make the right decision and it’s been very hard to sometimes come real close only to be disappointed. 
Please help me find my boy. He will be called Kane and will be loved always


----------



## SuperAndre (Jun 28, 2020)

It is awesome to hear that you finally are able to get a puppy!!!

You seem very excited for a GSD. What line are you looking at for your pup and what are your goals for them (show, sport, companion, etc)? After you know what line you want I am sure someone can help find the right breeder.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

You aren't likely to find a puppy from a reputable breeder in a month. I get that you are excited put any good breeder probably has a waiting list and those people have been looking for far more then a month.


----------



## Victoria1985 (Jan 12, 2021)

SuperAndre said:


> It is awesome to hear that you finally are able to get a puppy!!!
> 
> You seem very excited for a GSD. What line are you looking at for your pup and what are your goals for them (show, sport, companion, etc)? After you know what line you want I am sure someone can help find the right breeder.


Thank you! Yes I am very excited. I’ve had to travel for work in the past and not had a big enough yard etc so I’ve held out until I can really provide a great home and fully commit the time and energy. Can’t believe it’s finally time haha.
The dog will be a companion to me. I really enjoy dog training so he will (hopefully if I do my job as dog mom well) be very well trained but I don’t plan to compete or anything like that. He will just be with me all the time. Not sure if a low energy GSD is even a thing haha but I definitely want to avoid high energy as I don’t want my pup to be unhappy or discontent with the life I provide. 
I definitely won’t be showing him and he doesn’t need to meet any kennel club standards. I would like a straight back and a big dog. I’ve seen some beauties that are 100lbs or more. I understand it’s not traditional but the owners I’ve connected with assure me they are healthy if bred correctly.

Hope that makes sense


----------



## Victoria1985 (Jan 12, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> You aren't likely to find a puppy from a reputable breeder in a month. I get that you are excited put any good breeder probably has a waiting list and those people have been looking for far more then a month.


Yes that’s definitely the case. Sometimes things fall through though and I’m putting feelers out as you never know 
I’ve also had people reach out and say that they have just managed to find the perfect pup from friends or local contacts and they aren’t necessarily “breeders” just people who have let their dogs have a litter. Not condoning back yard breeding in any way just open to hearing about options


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You aren't going to find a working line breeder who breeds straight backs that are over 100#. Nothing you describe is a working line. Why would you ask for a reputable breeder and then state you don't care if the dogs meet breed standard? That's the opposite of a reputable breeder. I'm just baffled by that. 

You might find something with a breeder like Royal Air. They purposely breed oversized dogs of mish mashed lines but at least they health test their dogs.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

If you are looking for an extra large 100lb plus Shepherd with straight back, on a budget, with no papers, you do need to look into back yard breeders then.


----------



## Victoria1985 (Jan 12, 2021)

Jax08 said:


> You aren't going to find a working line breeder who breeds straight backs that are over 100#. Nothing you describe is a working line. Why would you ask for a reputable breeder and then state you don't care if the dogs meet breed standard? That's the opposite of a reputable breeder. I'm just baffled by that.
> 
> You might find something with a breeder like Royal Air. They purposely breed oversized dogs of mish mashed lines but at least they health test their dogs.


Sorry if I’m confusing! Trying to find the right words to explain. You can get a mutt at the pound that doesn’t meet any AKC breed standards but it’s still healthy and capable of living a full, long life.
Many litters in a range of breeds, have qualities that meet breed standards and are registered but have exaggerated qualities, usually on an aesthetic basis, that aren’t actually beneficial to the dog.
I’ve chatted to people who have big beautiful dogs who would not meet traditional standards but are healthy. They have parents and grandparents who have lived long healthy lives and have selected sires and dams specifically with health in mind.
The Giant German shepherd weren’t a recognized breed at first but now they are and same as standard GSDs there’s a mix of considerate breeders and others just in it for money with no concern as to where the pups end up or if they have long term health.
Hope that is a better explanation


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Victoria1985 said:


> I’ve chatted to people who have big beautiful dogs who would not meet traditional standards but are healthy. They have parents and grandparents who have lived long healthy lives and have selected sires and dams specifically with health in mind.


have you asked these folks where they got their dogs and contacted those breeders?


----------



## Victoria1985 (Jan 12, 2021)

Fodder said:


> have you asked these folks where they got their dogs and contacted those breeders?


Yeah. Some of them were one time litters with no further plans. The others got them from a breeder but they are already sold out for all of 2021 and have a waitlist for 2022. But I’m joining new forums every day to spread my net wider and wider


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Victoria1985 said:


> The Giant German shepherd weren’t a recognized breed at first but now they are


No they aren't.
I like big dogs as well, but German Shepherds aren't a large breed and while an occasional large one pops up it isn't what the breed was intended for. 
I would think that if you were involved in rescue you would not be looking to support breeders doing it wrong. 
Maybe you would rather have a Shiloh?


----------



## Victoria1985 (Jan 12, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> No they aren't.
> I like big dogs as well, but German Shepherds aren't a large breed and while an occasional large one pops up it isn't what the breed was intended for.
> I would think that if you were involved in rescue you would not be looking to support breeders doing it wrong.
> Maybe you would rather have a Shiloh?


Such an interesting discussion. I’m trying to ensure that I don’t support breeders doing it wrong. Definitely the questions regarding health are the first to be discussed and as with everything in life there’s good and bad on both sides. There’s a huge number of opinions and ideas about what’s right to breed and what’s not. Trying to hear everyone out and make informed decisions. The RSPCA, one of the biggest rescues in the world, strongly advocated against the AKC breed standards for GSDs. I’m looking at research based data as well as personal preferences, suggestions from forums and more. I’m not here to argue for or against something just to gain knowledge and try to find the right pup for me. Thanks for commenting


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

The AKC does not write breed standards - they accept standards published by the parent club. In the US, that is the GSDCA. 

The AKC registers nearly everything in America, from American showlines to European working lines to backyard bred mishmoshes, and every variation thereof.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The Giant German Shepherd is not a breed.

As said above, the AKC does not set a breed standard the breed club does which is GSDCA. Most working line people follow the SV standard. Any breeder not following those standards is not doing our breed any favors.

Maybe this rescue you speak of, that doesn't understand who sets the breed standards, can help you out. I think you are going to have a hard time finding a good breeder when you are following standards set by a rescue, who traditionally hate breeders, instead of the breed standards set by the founder of the breed that reputable breeders follow.

btw...the RSPCA is simply the SPCA of the UK. The ASPCA sucks in donations with sad stories and rarely help the local shelters and rescues. So I'm not terribly impressed by that reference to animal rights organizations and then a request for a reference to a backyard breeder. the dogs in rescue are coming from those same crappy breeders.

So adjust your pricing and requirements to a reputable breeder or wait and rescue a dog in a shelter or rescue. If you are already approved for a rescue, they will find you the right dog.


----------

